# Is this the A-MAZE-N AMNPS???



## s2k9k (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.sausagemaker.com/44120coldsmokingtray.aspx

It's not carrying the name.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 11, 2013)

Sure looks like it.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes it sure looks like it but no Brand Name!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 11, 2013)

Someone copying it?


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 11, 2013)

Better not be!  Todd....come check this out!!!!!

Kat


----------



## link (Oct 11, 2013)

Sure looks like the one I have.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 11, 2013)

Actually looks like the same photo was used as what we see in Todd's website.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Oct 11, 2013)

Lets hope that Todd has a new rep........

Brad


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 11, 2013)

I saw it in their latest catalog, but again, no name on it.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm on it like stink on poo poo.....!

TJ


----------



## bkleinsmid (Oct 15, 2013)

Inquiring minds want to know........

B~


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 15, 2013)

No need to get my undies in a bunch

Mac and I have had a few conversations, and I sent them some samples to play with last January


----------

